# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Remote PC software for Android / iOS

## HI5

I'm looking for a good (maybe even more then good) Remote PC app for android or iOS, there's a lot of available aps tho but the thing is I need app with sound support (which means I need to not only see my PC on my tablet but also hear all the sounds). The reason I'm asking about it here is that I have no tablet atm and can't check it, also my decision which one to buy (Ipad or android tablet) will be based only on this.
App need to work through internet, not via WiFi. I also prefer paid apps.

Basically I'm looking for an app that will give me afull functionality of my PC while using my tablet outside (all tho I don't rly care about how good sound / video quality would be)

So if any of you are using something like that, please share your opinion with me, if you help me find what I'm looking for you'll get my endless love and cookies.

_P.S. Posting it in Hardware as I didn't found any other valid section._

----------


## eSko

I've tried many apps, but LogMeIn(.com) is clear winner for me.
The extra value is that they switched from $50 app to the freemium model, so you can try the app for free and if you like the controls etc., you can upgrade to paid version and get features like HD video streaming or iOS styled user friendly file manager.

App Store - LogMeIn


Also, if you are willing to spend more money on the tablet, it's iPad all the way!
But if I were you, I would wait for late March/early April when the new iPad 3 is coming out. It is gonna have Retina 2048x1536 display in 10'' size (iPad 2 has only 1024x768 ) and also quad-core processor (iPad 2 and most of the Android tablets have dual cores).
I would wait also in the case that you don't want these new features, because with the iPad 3 on the market, the price of the iPad 2 will drop significantly...

----------


## HI5

> I've tried many apps, but LogMeIn(.com) is clear winner for me.
> The extra value is that they switched from $50 app to the freemium model, so you can try the app for free and if you like the controls etc., you can upgrade to paid version and get features like HD video streaming or iOS styled user friendly file manager.
> 
> App Store - LogMeIn
> 
> 
> Also, if you are willing to spend more money on the tablet, it's iPad all the way!
> But if I were you, I would wait for late March/early April when the new iPad 3 is coming out. It is gonna have Retina 2048x1536 display in 10'' size (iPad 2 has only 1024x76 and also quad-core processor (iPad 2 and most of the Android tablets have dual cores).
> I would wait also in the case that you don't want these new features, because with the iPad 3 on the market, the price of the iPad 2 will drop significantly...


Sounds pretty good, the only question is - does it* sounds*?  :Stick Out Tongue:  (sound in this case is the most important feature for me) so how does it work?
And thx for advice about w8ing, it might be a good idea, all tho I'm not sure I won't be forced to buy it earlier.

*Still w8inf for info from Android users

*edit: ok I see it has sound support, but how does it work for you? is it good quality / loud, and does it work with all aps (system as a whole) ?

----------


## eSko

Yes, the sound has perfect quality and is very loud. Also, it plays all sounds as they would be played on the PC - so yes, it works across all apps.

----------


## eSko

Also, LogMeIn has Android app.
https://secure.logmein.com/products/Ignition/android/

Sadly, it isn't freemium like the iOS version and you have to pay for it right away..

----------


## HI5

thank you eSko, I can always count on you x3 give me your address now so I can send you the cookies, and since you've had my endless love already you'll just get +5 rep now  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The reason I'm thinking about Android "tablet" too is mostly *Samsung Note* which is ideal for my needs cause of the size ( 5,3 inches display) it's also pretty slim and you can actually fit it in to the pocket (I've tried it few days ago - no bigger problems  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

I like iPad and I could probably get it too, but I have little problems imagining myself with it for example on the gym (I'd look a "little bit" like a douche tho  :Stick Out Tongue: )
It also could be a little troublesome to not crash that thing on the gym or to not get beaten to death and robbed while using it in public (it's pretty hard to hide that thing quickly and start fighting tho)  :Stick Out Tongue: 


If anyone else have any suggestions feel free to throw your 5 cents (Unfortunately I ran out off cookies, but I still have some rep left for today)

----------


## eSko

you're welcome mate  :Smile: 
thank you for the rep..


if you want something bigger than phone and smaller than iPad, then Samsung Note is probably the best choice  :Smile: 

let me know when you get it  :Smile:

----------


## HI5

> you're welcome mate 
> thank you for the rep..
> 
> 
> if you want something bigger than phone and smaller than iPad, then Samsung Note is probably the best choice 
> 
> let me know when you get it


sure will  :Smile: 
I was also thinking about getting Windows 8 when it comes out ( Samsung Note should be fine to handle it, spec is actually pretty damn good - 1.4 dual core CPU)
But for now I'll just enjoy android + this app I was looking for x3 (I think I might buy Samsung Note in next few weeks).

Thx again for help  :Smile:

----------


## Liteness

feel free to find this at your local google torrent area if you dont have the cash to push out, for anyone wondering.

----------


## Nekan

I see a little bit old thread but maybe you can also give a try this apps :Smile: 

TeamViewer for Remote Control | AppBrain Android Market

Myself Im using this one:
PhoneMyPC | AppBrain Android Market

Working very nice, 0 problems with it. When you connect to your desktop/notebook and it have camera then you can even see and hear whats going on in place where you have computer  :Smile: 

Also about tablets also buying soon one but waiting for this newest one from Samsung, Tab 7.7inch becasue its perceft size for me, 10inch like ipad is too big and 7.0 too small so 7,7 would be really great but its kinda expensive. 
http://www.samsung.com/global/micros...html?type=find

If I will have problems with finiding one then Im going to buy Samsung Tab 8.9inch, also good size but 7.7 would be better  :Smile:

----------


## HI5

thx for your advice's Nekan  :Smile: 

So far I've bought PocketCloud and LogMeIn, but I'm not very happy with them (I've bought Samsung Galaxy S Plus, as I got a chance to get it very cheap). Sadly these 2 aps are pretty slow on it, even thought it has good CPU.

I'll check out apps you've linked  :Smile:

----------


## Nekan

Im using this apps on sgs2 and they work very nice, sgs plus should be more then enough to run them smoothly  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Confucius

If you want to buy a larger tablet later wait for the next Gen of android ones that will come out in reponse to the new ipad. They offer a lot more customization and features. Or you may look into the windows tablets.

Logmein is probably best you will get, teamviewer is good too but no sound on it.

----------


## Nekan

Well I don't want a large tablet, 8.9" would be top for me if we're talkin about size and all tabs that Im interested in going to have upgrade to 4.0 ISC so I guess its more then enough for me  :Smile:  Specs are also good enough like Samsung tab 7.7 with Super amoled plus (first tab with this screen on market), wifi, 3g/lte etc but this one compred to Samsung 8.9 LTE is kinda expensive :/

I'm waiting for more info about**: 

Asus Memo 370T Review Specs Best Buy

If announced price 249$ going to be real this going to be really good choice for sure, Tegra 3 quad core, IPS screen, sim and microsd slots, hdmi. 
Well, we'll see  :Smile:

----------


## Harambeqt

Splashtop HD - Best remote desktop Ive ever used for android.
Tried to play wow tru it on a Ipad 2 but it lagged.
My asus transformer tf101 - played wow, flatout 2 and some other rts games without lag.
Go for android if you are going to remote desktop games and heavy applications, iOS cant handle it.


If you compare the Ipad and the asus tf pads.

Apple:
Stable OS not alot of lags in games and shit.
Nice screen colors/dpi
Clean design.

Asus:
Great hardware peformance
Nvidia processor
Overclocking
Abit unstable OS (android) abit laggy and sometimes crash.

----------


## ayeyoh

There is teamviewer in android for tablet? thats cool

----------

